# Cold Smoking With 40" Masterbuilt Propane Smoker



## smokin sid (Sep 15, 2014)

I purchased a 40" Masterbuilt Propane Smoker a few months ago. I read about cold smoking

in a meat smoking book and I thought this would be something fun to try.The owners manual

had no mention of the cold smoking method and I didn't seem to find any mention of cold

smoking with propane fueled smokers in the forums.

   Is cold smoking with a propane fueled smoker not possible?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

                                                                                          Thank you!

                                                                                        Happy Smoking!

                                                                                            Smokin Sid


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sid

Get a AMNPS or AMNPS It will make cold smoke. You don't turn your propane on. You can cold smoke in anything that will hold smoke, Including a cardboard box.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinmate (Sep 15, 2014)

I am going to assume that you want to cold smoke something like cheese, by the way it is really good. You can not cold smoke such items with any heat as they will end up being a gooy mess. If this is what you want to do then you will need to find a way to generate smoke with very minimal heat. It seems like that the most accepted method is to use the AMNPS as has already been mentioned.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2014)

Actually the best thing for cold smoking is an AMNS, but it only burns Sawdust, not pellets, and it's only good for smokes below 200* smoker temp. It puts out even less heat that the AMNPS when burning pellets.

I've been told that you can burn Sawdust in an AMNPS too, but I never tried that because I use my AMNS for cold smoking with Sawdust.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Actually the best thing for cold smoking is an AMNS, but it only burns Sawdust, not pellets, and it's only good for smokes below 200* smoker temp. It puts out even less heat that the AMNPS when burning pellets.
> 
> I've been told that you can burn Sawdust in an AMNPS too, but I never tried that because I use my AMNS for cold smoking with Sawdust.
> 
> Bear


I have used dust in my AMNPS and it works great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokin sid (Sep 15, 2014)

David

  Thank you so much for your imput. I will put it to great use.

                                                                               Keep On Smokin!

                                                                                   Smokin Sid


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Smokin Sid said:


> David
> 
> Thank you so much for your imput. I will put it to great use.
> 
> ...


I hope to see a Qview soon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chrisf84 (Oct 7, 2014)

I plan on doing the same thing and cold smoke some cheeses. I intend to get a AMNPS my only question is, is there any temperature requirements? It's 46 degrees here and just want to know if it can be too cold to smoke something?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Oct 7, 2014)

Sid,

I cold smoke, cheese, butter, salt, lox in my Masterbuilt gasser smoker.  No propane used.  I place my AMNPS  right on top of the ring that surrounds the burner.  For butter and cheese, I need to wait until cooler months or early am smoking, not allowing the smoker chamber temp to hit 70 or higher.  Since the AMNPS device is in the smoker, it typically raises the chamber temp by 10*.   Thus I'd prefer to smoke if the outside temp is 60* or less  + 10*(AMNS) = 70* or less. 

Chris,

46 is not too cold to smoke if you can generate adequate smoke.

.


----------



## smokin sid (Oct 7, 2014)

Greetings Chris

  At 46 Degrees that is very cool! And it sounds like you have some good cold smoking conditions too!

It got up to 99* yesterday at my place.Keep me posted on how your cold smoking is coming along.

Craig has some very useful information on Cold Smoking.Everyone who has replied to my posts has been very helpful.

                                                                                                                                Happy Smoking

                                                                                                                                   Smokin Sid


----------



## smokin sid (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Craig

  Thank you so much for that information on Cold Smoking. I have not seen the Cold Smoke temps really discussed before.

                                                                                                           Happy Smokin

                                                                                                              Smokin Sid


----------

